# Suche passende Chart Library LGPL/kommerziell



## meister-g (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich recherchiere jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit wegen einer geeigneten Chart-Library. Habe irgendwie noch nichts 100% passendes gefunden.

- solll in kommerzieller Software eingesetzt werden
- Linecharts mit mehreren Y-Achsen bzw. Skalen (1 Skala Links, 3 rechts; 4 Serien werden als Linien eben jeweils auf einer von den 4 Skalen dargestellt) ist eigentlich die Hauptanforderung, sonst eigentlich nichts spezielles.

GPL, unter der es etliche Chartlibraries gibt fällt ja weg.
Problem LPGL: will man ne Kleinigkeit am Sourcecode ändern, hat man ein Problem.

Kommerziell habe ich bisher gefunden RCHART (ist günstig aber kommt mir nicht so gut programmiert und erweiterbar vor; teste gerade vergeblich multiple Skalen einzusetzen. Bzw. scheint das Teil nicht automatisch minima/maxima und vor allem vernünftige Ticks zu setzen; klingt unspektakulär is aber eben meiner meinung nach das Kernstück einer Chartlibrary vernünftige Einheiten als Schritte in Bezug auf Wertebereich und Panelgröße zu setzen.

Bin noch auf JetChart und MonarchChart gestoßen; die sind aber schon ne ganze Ecke teurer.
Problem ist, dass es eine Menge Zeit kostet jeweilse die Library runterzuladen, und eine Demo mit 4 Serien, die eben auf 4 Achsen basieren zu implementieren.

Evtl hat jemand Tipps mit flexiblen LGPL oder BSD oder anderen kostengünstigen Libraries (kostengünstig weil ich wie wie gesagt nur Linecharts rauche, das wars, deswegen möchte ich ungern ein dickes teures Paket kaufen). 
Oder evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit multiplen Skalen?!
(Bonus wäre noch ein Scrollbares Chart; d.h. ein sehr großer Wertebereich aus dem nur ein kleiner Teil angezeigt wird; konkret Messwerte auf einer Zeitskala in Echtzeit die weiterlaufen und links die alten Werte raussschieben; man aber eben dorthin zurückscrollen kann.
Spline/Rundung wäre evtl. auch noch ein Bonus.
Muss aber beides nicht sein)

Achja, das ganze für Swing, nicht SWT.


----------



## Ebenius (18. Jan 2010)

Aus welchem Grund fällt GPL weg und warum wird LGPL zum Problem? Beides lässt sich recht problemfrei in kommerziellen Projekten einsetzen. Und warum sollte man -- im Regelfall -- Änderungen am Quelltext vornehmen?

Wir haben früher JClass Charts eingesetzt. War ganz tauglich. Was das gekostet hat weiß ich nicht. 

Ebenius


----------



## meister-g (19. Jan 2010)

Regelungen im Quelltext werden dann evtl fällig wenn man ganz spezielle Anforderungen hat, die ggf. nicht durch die Library erfüllt werden können. Evtl nicht sofort sondern später.
Hatte selbst schon mal ne teure Gantt Komponente im Einsatz; Details waren nicht zu realisieren und wurden dann mittels Setzen merkwürdiger Konstanten nach Monaten vom Herstelller realisiert.

GPL - ich bin da kein Profi, aber ist es nicht so, dass meine komplette Software beim dynamischen Linken einer GPL Library selbst unter die GPL fällt? Habe mich da eigentlich reingelesen. Deshalb gibt es ja die LPGL, damit eben genau das gemacht werden kann: Eine OpenSource Library in einem kommerziellen Produkt verwenden.
Oder irre ich mich?

Bin jetzt noch auf JIDEChart gestoßen.
JIDE generell macht mir einen sehr professionellen Eindruck und scheint meine Kriterien zu erfüllen.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (19. Jan 2010)

Ich verwende seit Jahren JFreeChart und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Einsatz im kommerziellen Bereich ist ausdrücklich erlaubt. Ich habe sogar mal eigene Charts dafür geschrieben, als die gewünschte Komponente mit der Standard-Lib nicht realisierbar war.


----------



## meister-g (19. Jan 2010)

argl...  ich hätte schwören können JFreeChart ist nicht unter der Lesser GPL sondern GPL.
Ja dann erfüllt es eigentlich alles was ich brauche.

Aber das mit GPL sehe ich schon richtig, oder?!: Wenn dynamisch gelinkt fällt die eigene Applikatio unter die GPL; also quasi verboten kommerziell einzusetzen.


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

Also JFreeChart steht unter der LGPL.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (19. Jan 2010)

Ich bin in kommerziellen Projekten zumindest auch immer sehr vorsichtig, was GPL angeht. Das ist aber tatsächlich eine schwierige Frage. Ich habe für ein Projekt auch schon mal die Rechtsabteilung meiner Uni eingeschaltet, aber auch dort konnte man die Frage letztendlich nicht klären. Mit LGPL, BSD und Apache sollte man aber auf der sicheren Seite sein. Afaik musst Du halt drauf verweisen, dass Du diese Libs verwendest (am besten auch die Projektseiten verlinken) und die Lizenztexte beilegen. Ob man zusätzlich den Source-Code der Libs beipacken muss weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

GPL ist übrigens in kommerziellen Anwendungen nicht verboten. Nur man muß den Quelltext der eigenen Anwendungen beilegen. Und wenn der frei verfügbar ist, wer kauft dann noch Software, die er eh umsonst bekommt.


----------



## Noctarius (19. Jan 2010)

Wieso sollte sie dann frei verfügbar sein? Quelltext muss nur der bekommen, der die Software auch gekauft hat. Niemand (auch die GPL nicht) zwingt dich deinen Quellcode öffentlich freizugeben.


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

Es reicht aber schon, das ein Käufer den Quellcode bekommt. Der kann ihn dann auch frei verfügbar machen.


----------



## meister-g (19. Jan 2010)

Dann war ich da schon richtig informiert.

Dass es nicht verboten ist, GPL-Sachen kommerziell einzusetzen war mir klar.
Ich meinte, dass es verboten ist, dann den eigenen Source dem Kunden _nicht_ mit zu geben... was ja wie homer schreibt in der Regel nicht gewünscht wird.
Zusammengefasst ist die eigene Anwendung unter der GPL, das ist vielen nicht bewusst. Und deshalb wurde ja auch die LGPL geboren.

JFreeChart hab ich jetzt innerhalb von 10min mein Chart realisieren können.
Aus irgeneinem Grund bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht die Lesser ist; hatte das so in Erinnerung.

Was muss ich jetzt bei der LGPL beachten?
Source Code beilegen ist klar; aber wo und wie muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich die Library verwendet habe?
Kann man das einfach in irgendeine Doku, die eh keiner liest, reinpacken oder muss es z.B. schon in nem About-Dialog beschrieben sein? Das verstehe ich nach dem Studium der Lizenzen nicht ganz.
Klar, dass man als Unternehmen nicht lauter Zweitfirmen auf den ersten Blick angeben möchte. Klar sollen Entwickler draufkommen, das ist ja Sinn und Zweck der GPL; aber das bekommen die ja auch ohne dicken Stempel mit wenn sie recherchieren.


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

Man kann direkt beim Projekt Owner nachfragen, wenn man konkrete Fragen hatt. Zitat:

Please send e-mail to david.gilbert@object-refinery.com if you have any questions about the
licensing of JFreeChart (but please read section B.3 first).


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2010)

meister-g hat gesagt.:


> GPL - ich bin da kein Profi, aber ist es nicht so, dass meine komplette Software beim dynamischen Linken einer GPL Library selbst unter die GPL fällt? Habe mich da eigentlich reingelesen. Deshalb gibt es ja die LPGL, damit eben genau das gemacht werden kann: Eine OpenSource Library in einem kommerziellen Produkt verwenden.
> Oder irre ich mich?


Sorry, ich war auf dem Holzweg. GPL ist hier natürlich ein potentielles Problem. 

Ebenius


----------



## netsuvi (23. Sep 2011)

JChartLib  ist auch toll. Kann noch nicht so viel, aber macht schöne Grafiken. Die Library gibts gratis unter der GPL oder auch in einer PRO Version unter kommerzieller Lizenz falls du Handbuch, Support und so weiter brauchst.


----------



## Noctarius (23. Sep 2011)

Wieso sieht das nach Necroposting für Werbung aus - gerade bei einem One-Poster...


----------

